# MVA vs. MVC.  AMI vs. MCI



## MMiz (Jun 14, 2004)

Two years ago when I was in EMT school there was a big push to get rid of the term MVA and replace it with MVC.  The medical authorities and hospitals didn't want to see MVA on paperwork, as they believed there was no such thing as an "Accident", but it was really a "Collision".

Also we use the term "MCI" to designate a Myocardial Infarction, but now everyone seems to be using "AMI" as an Acute Myocardial Infarction.

Just wondering what everyone else used.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2004)

MVA/MVC ... depends upon my mood at the moment
AMI  ... However, on my report I have to document it as "Chest Pain"


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 14, 2004)

We use TC for Traffic Collision, which includes bicyclists and pedestrians struck by a vehicle. MVA's still occasionally used, but not very often.

The whole "accident" issue is one that's often debated in the occupational safety field as well. We tend to now refer to "injuries and illnesses" and "incidents" instead of "accidents".


----------



## lastcode (Jun 15, 2004)

We still use MVAs,  because no one crashes on purpose.  Also we use the abbr.  MI instead of MCI.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Jun 15 2004, 05:48 PM
> * Also we use the abbr. MI instead of MCI. *


Forgot to mention that, but we use MI as well.


----------



## DFDEMS (Jul 15, 2004)

I havent heard the term TC in a while, used to use it at old department. Here they are MVA and AMI 

Stay safe


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 15, 2004)

We use MI for a myocardial infarction, because MCI is a mass casualty incident.


----------

